# Regarding anal sex



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

Anal sex is something that I know my husband wants and enjoys. We have only done it once and it hurt me terribly even though he tried to be gentle and used lots of lubrication. He won't attempt it again because of my pain. My question is this. Is there physical harm to anal sex? How can we make it hurt less? I really want to do this and enjoy it. I know it would be a big turn on for him.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

There is a web site that might offer some insight for you and answer your questions: Anal Sex Yes: Having Good, Clean, Safe Anal Fun


----------



## women R complicated (Dec 20, 2008)

A touchy subject but i wil offer my opinion. I personally think it is not good for your but hole... especially if he has a large penis. Your Vagina is made for that type of "wear and tear" for lack of better terms. I have never been a big fan of it. With that said, I know many people do it. My wife did it in her past relationships. and we did it 2 or 3 times in 17 years. She said it did not hurt with the smaller penis but it did hurt a lot with the bigger ones. If you really want to try it again, then you can try using a small dildo at first to get your but use to it. then he can slowly, very slowly enter you with lots of lube. 
There is a reflex there that causes contractions for the first 1 inch of entering. Once you get past that it will relax.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

That is an excellent site with lots of information. Thank you. hummmm I'm looking forward to trying again.


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

LucyInSC said:


> Anal sex is something that I know my husband wants and enjoys. We have only done it once and it hurt me terribly even though he tried to be gentle and used lots of lubrication. He won't attempt it again because of my pain. My question is this. Is there physical harm to anal sex? How can we make it hurt less? I really want to do this and enjoy it. I know it would be a big turn on for him.


From personal experience, I know that it stops hurting after the first few times. The first time, for me, was probably the most painful experience of my lifetime, but eventually, I started enjoying it immensely, and will beg him for it from time to time. However, when I dated a guy with a penis that curved slightly, anal didn't work without immense pain, so if your guy isn't totally straight, it might not be worth it.


----------

